# Gps...finally!



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Finally broke down & picked up a GPS, Magellan 1400.*

*Not too shabby, I start with entering a city, street and number, it does the rest.*
*If I'm in a rush I can select a list of each categorties based on the first letter or two of each town & street.*

*I can listen for the prompts to turn,or glance at the screen to see upcoming streets, nice.*

*One MAJOR pitfall, it gave me directions to a dead end that appears to be a continuous street on the map.*


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

A purchase you will enjoy, no more paper maps, I have never open up a map in a long long looooooooooooooooooooooong time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

GPS are sweet... I bought a Tom Tom last year and I never turn the thing off. I love it. It makes finding houses so much easier because alot of the houses here dont have big numbers on their front door or mailboxs for that matter. I carry a spotlight for those nighttime calls. 
The company I work for just installed GPS's in our trucks, of course that is for their use only.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I thought about a GPS, but usually use Google maps.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Google maps here as well. The county roads are on a good grid pattern up here so it helps trac down some of these farmers


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> I thought about a GPS, but usually use Google maps.


*Same here, till a week ago.*

*Got sick of having to print a copy of each customer every time the night before I go to a job.*

*This thing is almost completely idiot proof, I've taken wrong turns and it reroutes me, a thing I've had some extreme frustration over in the past...being lost in the middle of nowhere and trying to read the microscopic print on my map, not fun.*


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I use mapsupply inc. county mapbooks. Cheap and effective.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *Same here, till a week ago.*
> 
> *Got sick of having to print a copy of each customer every time the night before I go to a job.*
> 
> *This thing is almost completely idiot proof, I've taken wrong turns and it reroutes me, a thing I've had some extreme frustration over in the past...being lost in the middle of nowhere and trying to read the microscopic print on my map, not fun.*


Yeh, thats why I thought to get one. Right now I hand write the directions down from google map, but let me tell you, its getting old. How much are those things anyway? Do you have to purchase updates for them? Is there a monthly or annual contract?


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Yeh, thats why I thought to get one. Right now I hand write the directions down from google map, but let me tell you, its getting old. How much are those things anyway? Do you have to purchase updates for them? Is there a monthly or annual contract?


*Try this:* Live Search Maps

*Click on "print" after entering the address, copy & paste the image into a word pad document along with the customer information, save it in a folder on your pc for future/repeat business.*

*Handwriting directions is medievil, you can print the map showing side streets and nearest highway exit this way...also store it for future use so all you have to do is look them up in your customer files when they call in the future.*

*The MAgellan cost less than $300, no contracts or* *updates.*
*They run off signals from existing GPS satellites that are accessible to the general public.*


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Yeh, thats why I thought to get one. Right now I hand write the directions down from google map, but let me tell you, its getting old. How much are those things anyway? Do you have to purchase updates for them? Is there a monthly or annual contract?


I use the garmin nuvi 360 and love it. I consider it a tool as I was able to fit one or 2 more jobs in a day because I wasn't wasting my time driving around. You can also save locations such as supply house or resturants.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> You can also save locations such as supply house or resturants.


Or stores with the coldest beer?


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> I use the garmin nuvi 360 and love it. I consider it a tool as I was able to fit one or 2 more jobs in a day because I wasn't wasting my time driving around. You can also save locations such as supply house or resturants.


*Same with Magellan, it also tells where gas stations are, as well as restaurants, coffee shops and other things.*


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

Been running mine for about a year. Its the future, no doubt...

You guys who don't have one are really missing out and need to get up to speed


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TDB said:


> Been running mine for about a year. Its the future, no doubt...
> 
> You guys who don't have one are really missing out and need to get up to speed


The beauty of working in a city that has a working grid address system eliminates the need for GPS, I don't need a machine to tell me that Ashland ave. is 1600 west or that Chicago ave is 800 north.

The added bonus is that almost the entire county uses Chicago's grid system, as do bordering counties, so Harlem ave is 4800 west no matter where you go.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I may get it anyway. VA has so much going on especially in the Richmond area


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

This is GREAT. I have been looking to pick up a GPS but don't trust those online reviews. Can you guys give me actual models that you have used in the field as well as +/- reviews. I live in a sum what urban setting. Tampa Bay Fl. if your familiar with the area it is still expanding so there seem to be many roads that are not on my atlas or even google maps.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Garmin Nuvi 200, does a good job, never had to read a map again, fast, will reroute, displays time of arrival, turn prompts, nice clear screen, loud voice. Got mine for $199


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

You guys are so behind the times. My wife has been telling me in a loud clear voice when I make a wrong turn or go the wrong way for years. No antenna required. One curious thing I did notice. This never happened when she didn't have a ring on her left hand. Go figure. Maybe she does have an antenna after all.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Double-A said:


> You guys are so behind the times. My wife has been telling me in a loud clear voice when I make a wrong turn or go the wrong way for years. No antenna required. One curious thing I did notice. This never happened when she didn't have a ring on her left hand. Go figure. Maybe she does have an antenna after all.


*You stand gravely corrected.*
*My "organic" GPS also "gently" alerts me when my speed is picking up too much, also when I'm in the wrong lane on the highway, turning too fast, breaking too quickly...and the bonus feature...complaining too much about the kid that cut me off.*


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Did you get the brown headed model, the red headed model, the black headed model, or the two headed model?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Double-A said:


> Did you get the brown headed model, the red headed model, the black headed model, or the two headed model?


I got the black headed and two headed:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> The company I work for just installed GPS's in our trucks, of course that is for their use only.


Funny thing about those company (big brother) gps units...
The wires keep breaking on them...:laughing:

I use a gps that plugs into my laptop in the truck.
http://shop.delorme.com/OA_HTML/DELibeCCtdItemDetail.jsp?item=28065&section=10091

I just type in the address of where I'm going no scrolling...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Funny thing about those company (big brother) gps units...
> The wires keep breaking on them...:laughing:
> 
> I use a gps that plugs into my laptop in the truck.
> ...


All we have to do is slide the lock off the SIM card and the thing goes off line.:laughing: Im not bothered with it, but others are. It hasnt changed my driving habits at all.


----------

